# My vizsla



## sdeyoung1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a lovable and awesome female vizsla. My husband and I rescued her from a dog shelter, took her to the vet and we found out that she is not a mixed lab (like they told us at the shelter), she is actually a pure vizsla. The vet said that with some certainty after looking at her. Since then I have researched online and the vizsla pictures and videos look exactly like my dog except one thing. All the vizsla's online that I've seen have big floppy ears. My dog has shorter ears. They still droop down but not nearly as much as the other vizslas I've seen. Does this mean she may not be a pure bread after all? Does anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi there and welcome! Do you have a pic?


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

I second that PP - please post a pic ... I love playing "Vizsla or NOT a Vizsla?" ;D


----------



## sdeyoung1 (Jun 5, 2010)

this pic I just posted is my husband holding the dog when she was a puppy. She's 2 years old now. So what do you think? Also, how can I post more pics on this website?


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

You can attach pictures to a post by clicking on the Additiona Options... below the reply box. Additionally you can post pictures to the picture gallery.


----------



## sdeyoung1 (Jun 5, 2010)

ARG! It wouldn't accept my pics but if you have facebook you can look me up at Sandra Deyoung. My profile pic is a wedding pic. There is a photo album called "pics from my phone... more to come" and there are a couple pics of the doggy. After looking at some of the pics on this site I know that she is a vizsla, but look at her ears and let me know if you see what i mean. Thanks!


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Tried facebook, but could not find you.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Sandra, I couldn't find you on FB either. If you email me this pics I'll fix them so they can be uploaded to the forum.

[email protected]


----------



## ElvisVizsla (Mar 8, 2010)

I have never seen a purebread Vizsla with short ears, they have always had big floppy ears. I have seen a Vizsla/lab cross, it was bigger framed, Vizslas are usually very lean, and it had short ears so defo need to see a photo.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Sandy asked me to post these pictures of her rescued pup. Let's see if I can make it work!

Yea!!! It worked!


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG, he is beautifull! So charming.


----------



## sdeyoung1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks again Rick. I tried to post more pics in the general vizsla picture gallery today so hopefully they will appear shortly. Apparently it just takes a while for them to be accepted I think. So now that there are pics you guys can see... what do you think? Is she a pure bread?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Sandra,

She is very pretty, but the shape of her skull and snout along with the short ears tells me that there is something else along with any V blood that she has. I think that you will find that we all love red dogs and you will fit in just fine whether your girl is 100% V or not. Also, any pics from the side showing her standing would be helpful.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Her coat, eyes, nose and feet all say "Vizsla". I have no idea if it's possible to cross-breed a V with another breed and have all those indicators. In any event, if she behaves like a V you will forever be glad you rescued her.


----------



## sdeyoung1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. There is a pic in the general vizsla gallery of her standing sorta from the side as a puppy


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

In addition to the coat, eyes, and nose, she has a lot of vizsla mannerisms ("smile," postures, facial expressions) and vizsla paws. They are such fun dogs.


----------



## sdeyoung1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes! I agree! And did you see all the new pics I posted in the general vizslas gallery? Even more convincing. The only thing is those ears! They aren't like the other vizslas. Everything else is the same right down to her whine!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I did look at those pics. I agree with others that she isn't purebred because of the ears and some aspects of her build, but she definitely has vizsla in her.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

whatever % V she is ........ she sure is a great looking dog x
BB


----------



## GoobaTroopa (Jul 14, 2010)

I dont want to hijack this thread but I was told the same thing as sdeyoung1 at the rescue center. I picked up my Loopy Lou eight weeks ago and was told she was a LabX but ever since I have my reservations and think she has a lot more Viszla in her than Lab, in fact I barely see any Lab in her (though im no expert). The Vet comfirmed my thoughts as well.

What do you guys think?


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi sdeyoung1 have just seen your pics in the gallery (well done for managing to do it, I've yet to succeed) she'd a beautiful looking dog and I'm NO expert but the ears do look small but if she's happy and you love her does it really matter if she's pure V or not? There is one thing for sure, if she's got any V genes in her at all you have got one fun, active, loving and loyal dog !


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome Gooba! I definitely see that Vizsla snout in your pup! I think she definitely has some Hungarian roots.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Gooba,

I'm no expert either--but I'd bet money on your dog having vizsla blood. Look at the ears, face, overall build--the musculature on the front-view of the chest, the waist (tuck-in).

Sarah


----------



## GoobaTroopa (Jul 14, 2010)

Cheers guys that's what I thought. I'll post some more photos. She's amazing. She loves fussing me and being fussed. She nibbles but in a nice playful way and knows when I've had enough. I run with her as she's a great running partner. I've not taken her further than six miles yet though although she seems to never tire. Even though she has only been with me for nearly two months it's like she's always been around.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

She is one gorgeous pup - definite V in there ... have lots of fun and more fun XX
BB


----------



## sdeyoung1 (Jun 5, 2010)

thank you so much to everyone for all the responses, and thanks from my dog for all the complements on her looks!  Gooba, your dog's ears remind me a lot of my Daisy's. The way that they are a little higher and face forward rather than lay flat against the sides of her face. Of course I still love my girl no matter if she is pure bred Vizsla or a mix. She is a great dog and SO smart. When I ask her if she has to go out she barks almost as if she understands english. And that is something I didn't even teach her! She's so intuitive! The only bad thing is that she gets car sick and throws up whenever I take her anywhere. Does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie sleeps like a baby in the car. Guess we got lucky there.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Someone else on the forums had the carsickness problem--can't remember who off hand. Ask your vet if you can get some meds for it.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We had that problem with Dexter when he was younger. Meclizine did the trick for him. You can get it from your vet or get it without a prescription at the drug store. Ask the pharmacist. Scarlet never had a problem with car sickness and Dexter has gotten over it.


----------

